

Famous Quotes + Twitter = Easy way to dazzle your followers - hawkeye7
http://quotes4tweeting.com/

======
petercooper
I agree with the title.

I'll do this as a blog post sometime but I noticed several months ago that
quotes do VERY well on the retweet scale on Twitter. So.. I created an account
called @codewisdom which is programming related quotes and it's at almost 9000
followers in just a few months without much effort on my part. Almost every
quote gets 100 retweets and it spreads virally.

So.. I don't know if your service is particularly good for doing this but the
idea is sound.

------
hawkeye7
Thanks for the comment Peter. We are excited to launch this new service and
have already seen the viral affect that quotes can have. We have some cool
features we are working on for the site and will consider the idea of
displaying related quotes. Nice job with @codewisdom. Let us know when you do
the blog post.

